# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimori 6

## Agim Metbala

*Shpejtë u bënë mbi 1000 postime e moderatorja rri hazër...*

*TE TRIMI shkohet pra,
TIT REMI kështu më tha;
TI METRI mate unë eci -
Këtu kërkohet lloj buburreci!

Zgjidhja?...............................*

*E paskam bërë 6-të e duhet të ishte 7-të...*

----------


## orhideja

> *Shpejtë u bënë mbi 1000 postime e moderatorja rri hazër...*
> 
> *TE TRIMI shkohet pra,
> TIT REMI kështu më tha;
> TI METËR mate unë eci -
> Këtu kërkohet lloj buburreci!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...............................*


TËRMITI ...........


Kjo me hile  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## orhideja

*ZONJA LARË ASHT*

e dashuruar me kete letrar

Shkronja N dhe J , jane shkronja ne vete, por me konvenonte ti le bashke

----------


## orhideja

*E JAM FAL TRI*


Fabulist i yni

----------


## orhideja

*OI SA TRIMA THA N*gelen ne forum?

kengetar

----------


## orhideja

*
NORI, SHIU LI*   tar po bie

kengetar

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ISA S. MITI,
SAMI SITI,
ASIM TISI,
Të gjitha këto s'kanë ndarje -
Mbase kanë jesëmarrje!

Zgjidhja?.................................*

----------


## Foleja_

> *ISA S. MITI,
> SAMI SITI,
> ASIM TISI,
> Të gjitha këto s'kanë ndarje -
> Mbase kanë jesëmarrje!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.................................*


*ASISTIMI*.....

----------


## Foleja_

Kush  paska bere diskriminim gjinor ketu  :buzeqeshje:  na i paskan lene nderrimoret e pazgjedhur atje !

Z.Agim, e sheh puna juaj po jap fryte. Eshte tema e 7 e nderrimoreve  , na sfidove fillimisht tani  u misheruam me kete teme, flm nga Ju   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Kush  paska bere diskriminim gjinor ketu  na i paskan lene nderrimoret e pazgjedhur atje !
> 
> Z.Agim, e sheh puna juaj po jap fryte. Eshte tema e 7 e nderrimoreve  , na sfidove fillimisht tani  u misheruam me kete teme, flm nga Ju


*Oj Foleja, çdo gjë që mjedhet, s'ka gjasa teorike pa dhënë fruta e pa u korrë...
Sigurisht, qëllimi im i parë ishte t'i përhapim gjëzat-enigmat, t'i frymëzojmë të rinjt dhe ky qëllimi është arijt plotësisht...
Ndjehem i privilegjuar me këtë fakt...*

----------


## Foleja_

*KA PUN*(ë) *E MO*(j)

Dramaturg dhe poet shqiptar

----------


## Foleja_

*MAMUSHIN , IK BILIS * 

Ju duket ju qe e ngacmova ?
Jo,nje kenge te tij sapo e degjova  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

*NATËS  JEP  TE*(rr)

*J*(o) *NË* *AG* (im)*E*

Agimet  duan dritë .

Roman  i njohur per te gjithe ne !










.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Vazhdojmë me postime, vijnë zgjedhësit...*

*SAID I TORE,
U përgjegj holl e holl -
Është trup qiellor!

Zgjidhja?....................*

----------


## Foleja_

> *Vazhdojmë me postime, vijnë zgjedhësit...*
> 
> *SAID I TORE,
> U përgjegj holl e holl -
> Është trup qiellor!
> 
> Zgjidhja?....................*


*
ASTEROIDI*...

----------


## Enkeleu

> *NATËS  JEP  TE*(rr)
> 
> *J*(o) *NË* *AG* (im)*E*
> 
> Agimet  duan dritë .
> 
> Roman  i njohur per te gjithe ne !
> 
> 
> ...


*NGA JETA NE JETE , PSE*

----------


## anita340

Mirembrema juve! Puna mbare Enkeleu! 
Paskeni bere kerdi ju ekipi im!.Mirembrema edhe juve.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*KADRI LENA 

ne mur shiqon
gris cdo muaj qe kalon.

Zgjidhja..............?*

----------


## Nete

> *KADRI LENA 
> 
> ne mur shiqon
> gris cdo muaj qe kalon.
> 
> Zgjidhja..............?*


KALENDARI.

shyqyr u zgjodhe njera nderromor e Foles,shume e koklavitur mu duk. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

> *E JAM FAL TRI*
> 
> 
> Fabulist i yni


*FERIT LAMAJ ?!*

----------

